
Top JQuery Interview Questions in 2020 – You Must Know - nasa8x
https://morioh.com/p/ae893fa2218a
======
acemarke
Multiple problems here:

\- "jQuery interview questions"

\- Clickbait format

\- The fact that Morioh.com has been called out _repeatedly_ for stealing
content from other sites without attribution (as in, entire articles)

------
pizzaknife
i dunno my friend, css3 and a lot of stuff jquery used to normalize is now
first class from ie11 on. dont get me wrong, i sincerely appreciate all the
money jquery made me a little more than a decade ago, but i cant help and
wonder if its something of a fool's errand to strive for its mastery today, in
2020

